# can we convert a 2.1 to 4.1.suggestions needed.



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys earlier I had 2 generic speakers but a month ago I got a 2.1 system.Now my query is is it possible in any way to utilize those two (earlier) speakers also so that I can make it a 4.1 speaker system.I have realtek onboard sound.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

No, simply you can't. AFAIK.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 3, 2012)

@quan chi, u can use them as 4.1...
Set quadraphonic speakers in your audio control panel, connect the 2.1 as front & 2.0 as rear. 
Select full range/large speakers(name differs in each audio control panel) so that the 2.1 distinguishes the bass signals by itself...


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ Great innovative idea here. Seriously I've no idea about this config and thought that it is a bit more theoretical which can't be implemented practically. But no, I was wrong.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> @quan chi, u can use them as 4.1...
> Set quadraphonic speakers in your audio control panel, connect the 2.1 as front & 2.0 as rear.
> Select full range/large speakers(name differs in each audio control panel) so that the 2.1 distinguishes the bass signals by itself...



Thanks for the reply friend but where should i put the other jack(of those two speakers).in line out?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 4, 2012)

^^Depends on the audio chipset your mobo has..
Which audio chipset(model)?
Or mobo model?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2012)

^^as mentioned in the first post realtek.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 4, 2012)

Realtek ALCxxx ?

Or just give the mobo model..


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2012)

i think its Realtek ALC883/888B codec.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 4, 2012)

I guess ur audio I/O conn. looks like this...


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 4, 2012)

If it doesn't look like this, download your mobo manual from your mobo manufacturer website, it has the answer..


----------



## quan chi (Jan 4, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> I guess ur audio I/O conn. looks like this...



Nope i only have those on the right hand side.

Here is the info GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G31M-ES2L (rev. 2.3)


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 4, 2012)

^Yes connect them to line in & sel. rear o/p when asked, select Quadraphonic speakers..


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2012)

i did what you said to do in the windows sound control panel.after that i also changed the settings in the driver control panel 

*img841.imageshack.us/img841/7139/20507376.jpg

(Please note the first option shown ticked in the image but even when it is unchecked it sheldom effects.)

Anyways when i tested the sound from the driver(pls refer the screenshot) it worked fine(bass was not functioning when the other two emitted sound).But when i play any video files i dont get any sound from the other two(test ones).


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 5, 2012)

Are u saying that while playing a video, only 2.1 works?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Are u saying that while playing a video, only 2.1 works?



exactly.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 5, 2012)

Even with a 2 channel/stereo video clip it should work..

Did u check with a 5.1 encoded video clip?


----------

